# Trixie the cuddler is on Deathrow



## Betttie (Jun 11, 2008)

http://itsrainingcatsdogsglixman.blogspot.com/2009/03/march31-2009-this-is-hearbreaker-ky.html


----------



## MrsJohnnyG (Jan 31, 2009)

Oh I hope someone is able to scoop her up and give that sweetie a loving home!!


----------



## Betttie (Jun 11, 2008)

So do I. There are so manyowner surrenders. Here is another real heartbreaker.

The title is "he will wag his tail as they kill him." I didn't write this. The Animal Control officer did. She is begging. I cannot imagine the emotional toll being an animal control officer can take. How could anyone euthanize a dog that is licking you and wagging its tail.

If you are inclined, please post this link on any forum or to nay rescue.

http://itsrainingcatsdogsglixman.blogspot.com/2009/04/april-1-2009-he-will-wag-his-tail-as.html


----------

